# Twat in a Nova GTE on A601...



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

said twat tailgating me about 2m off my rear bumper at speeds in excess of L+40, eventually came up on a 'slower' van (big merc jobbie) in rh lane (2 lanes) so I pulled in on the nearside of the van and hit the anchors so as not to undertake.

Think the GTE must be a tad smelly inside :wink: after his rubber burning fishtail and rapid detour over the hard shoulder, kerb and onto grass bank....

yes, before anyone says it, I know it wasnt clever, but this little chav needed sorting before he killed someone.... hopefully he has now learnt a lesson... :?

no doubt tho he's on the Nova GTE chavette forum telling all his chavvy friend how he raced a TT and almost won....


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

You're a bad lad!  :wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Hrm :x


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I bet you wouldn't be feeling quite so smug if your actions had contributed to a bad accident, Irving...


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

Saw the red mist mate? a little naughty but got away with it on this occasion, be careful....


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

of course you are very very naughty, but I have to admit I probably would have done something similar. Unfortunately (or maybe not) I am not a saint


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

With you on that 100% Irvine, though i prefer to adminster a darn good shoeing


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

If the little boy wanted to play with big boys toys perhaps he should learn the rules. :roll:

My only concern is you say you pulled into the nearside lane. Why weren't you there in the first place to let him overtake earlier on? :?


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Tim, I'll hold my hands up and say it wasn't clever.... but then again I wasn't doing anything illegal...

The reason I wasnt in the LH lane is there wasn't any space to pull over... a long line of traffic (which i passed safely at a legal speed I hasten to add) then this toe rag tailgated me and when I did pull over he still tailgated me... he was trying to be clever and push me to go faster and I was happy enuf with how fast I was going... yes I could have taken it up to 130+ and left him behind but I wasn't going to play his game.... and the highway code does say if someone is too close behind you should slow down... so I did ... just he thought I was going to undertake this van and I didn't...


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Well done Chip serves the little twat right and you've prob' put him off tailgating for quite some time, at the weekend i passed two pile ups one on the local link road and the other on the M5 on the way up to the taunton meet both (defo the 2nd) were the end result of tailgating i can't believe just how close most people drive to the car in front :roll:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

What if he couldn't stop his car and hit you on the back of the TT?? You could have had a smashed up TT now. Do you know this?

I generally tend to avoid idiots like this. I let them pass or if not possible I don't race them.

If there was an accident involved you would be guilty as you were racing on a public road.

My preferred approach would be to stop and beat him up.


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Think u missed the point V.. i wasnt racing.... he was tailgating whatever lane I was in.... he thought it funny.... I didn't.... and yes he could have run up the back of me.... but i had given him fair warning by flashing the brake lights 3 or 4 times and he'd taken no real notice... backed off a metre or so.... this time I held the lights on....without actually braking hard and was ready to accelerate again.... he over-reacted as I expected when he realised that this time there was nowhere to go due to the van....


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

Loose interpretation of the highway code me thinks :wink:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Understand your reaction BUT what if he'd hit someone else as a result of your actions and caused injury or worse still, a fatality? How would you feel now? :?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

BreTT said:


> Understand your reaction BUT what if he'd hit someone else as a result of your actions and caused injury or worse still, a fatality? How would you feel now? :?


If he hit someone else as a result of any action on the road..by anyone... he would be driving without due care and attention!

Sounds like a typical idiot playing superman if anything had happened he should be at a speed and in control of his car to react safely and stop.

I think the fact he ended up on grass shows he was driving stupidly and too fast!

Would you normally expect someone pulling left to undertake and follow them? If you do then more fool you! :?

Only thing is Chip, I agree with V, reflect on yourself and consider he has less to lose than you....let him go next time!

He was driving with enough care to be able to swerve onto the grass at least....could have been your back end! :?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> I think the fact he ended up on grass shows he was driving stupidly and too fast!


Too fast - erm seemingly the smae speed as Chip

And how would this thread have looked if it was Mr Chav that slammed on the brakes?? :?

Welcome to the MHH-Forum


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Wak said:


> Would you normally expect someone pulling left to undertake and follow them? If you do then more fool you! :?
> 
> Only thing is Chip, I agree with V, reflect on yourself and consider he has less to lose than you....let him go next time!


under normal circumstances I would agree... I usually do - in this instance he wasn't going to go, even when I did pull left earlier he was still tailgating me... he wanted me to go faster.... and I didnt slam on the brakes... just decelerated using engine and brakes to match the van's speed in a safe manner and ready to accelerate again if I felt it necessary ... the twat was so intent on tailgating me he didnt notice the van, cos he swerved right then left....



Saint said:


> And how would this thread have looked if it was Mr Chav that slammed on the brakes??


??? I *never *tailgate and always try and maintain an appropriate distance so if Mr Chav had slammed on his brakes I would have stopped long before hitting him...

Anyway, I know it wasnt clever... but what would you do to get a persistent and malignant tailgater off your tail???


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

BreTT said:


> Understand your reaction BUT what if he'd hit someone else as a result of your actions and caused injury or worse still, a fatality? How would you feel now? :?


well, one less Chav not contributing to society............. :wink: :twisted:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> ??? I never tailgate and always try and maintain an appropriate distance so if Mr Chav had slammed on his brakes I would have stopped long before hitting him...


Didn't say u would be tailgating - he could have done it under other circumstances.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

BreTT said:


> Understand your reaction BUT what if he'd hit someone else as a result of your actions and caused injury or worse still, a fatality? How would you feel now? :?


Hold on - there was a BIG BLUE VAN in the outside lane - the Nova should have been braking in any case. If Irving had just braked to pull up behind the van, the Nova would have had even less room to stop - pulling into the other lane just gave the Nova more room to brake in it's current lane, surely. Unless you're trying to suggest that the TT is so large you can't see past it?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Well I say he was asking for it, hope he messed himself big time.

Only thing is if he got your reg number and starts looking out for you to cause trouble in the future - or even TT's in general. Idiots like this will probably have a knife or worse and wonâ€™t think twice about doing you or the car any damage.

He'll probably start keying TT's in car parks when he comes across them!


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> Idiots like this will probably have a knife or worse and wonâ€™t think twice about doing you or the car any damage.
> 
> He'll probably start keying TT's in car parks when he comes across them!


Sweeping statment alert!!!

He'll be busy doing that to all TT's in London :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

stgeorgex997 said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Idiots like this will probably have a knife or worse and wonâ€™t think twice about doing you or the car any damage.
> ...


Well if itâ€™s only London, Iâ€™ll be ok then - I donâ€™t go that far south too often. :wink:


----------



## richard_tricky (Jul 24, 2002)

f**k em all.. if the nova crashes and kills himself...... one less chav on the road...


----------

